# silver screens



## flobin (Mar 1, 2007)

i have recently brought a 'Tailormade' external silver screen for our transit. its a winter one so quite thick. however it seems to let alot of light in! has anybody else experienced this? i previously had a ' Silverscreen' version and it did not let light in.
i have spoken to the guy at tailormade and he said 'that's just the way it is' is he mad?
robin 8O


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

flobin said:


> is he mad?


No, it just sounds like you have been "had"
I have proscreens and they let no light in
There can't be a lot of insulation in there :wink:

Alan H


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

No-my Taylormade's are like black out screens, they let no light in at all. He's talking a load of **&&***** mate.

Steve


----------

